# circle hooks for tournaments



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure we will see much more on this topic with the summer tournaments fast approaching. Here is the latest from the IGFA on their recommendationsfor propercircle hookgeometry.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks like i may need to add a protractor to my tackle line-up. It would be interesting to know what theangle of deviation from the point shank ison some of the really large live bait circle hooks such as a 22 Charlie Brown special. This should be somewhat encouraging for anglers in terms of hook up ratios as the change in semantics mayenable the continued use of "very wide gap" circle hooks provided that the angle of deviation from the point shank is greater than 30 degrees. I just recently rigged a few of my larger marlin lures with huge circle hooks, and had to go to 22's or 24's to find a gap wider than the profile of the lure. It makes sense that a larger angle of deviation from the point shank would be a more important factor than gap width for preventing gut hooking, because it accounts for the degree in which the point of the hook is "inset" from the point shank. Being able to use the wide gap hooks should help anglers overcome the fear of not having the point find some part of the fishes mouth, while still keeping it out of the gut. Personally, the small gaps on many circles had been the only thing keeping me from trying them in lures.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *andyyar (4/9/2008)*Looks like i may need to add a protractor to my tackle line-up. It would be interesting to know what theangle of deviation from the point shank ison some of the really large live bait circle hooks such as a 22 Charlie Brown special. This should be somewhat encouraging for anglers in terms of hook up ratios as the change in semantics mayenable the continued use of "very wide gap" circle hooks provided that the angle of deviation from the point shank is greater than 30 degrees. I just recently rigged a few of my larger marlin lures with huge circle hooks, and had to go to 22's or 24's to find a gap wider than the profile of the lure. It makes sense that a larger angle of deviation from the point shank would be a more important factor than gap width for preventing gut hooking, because it accounts for the degree in which the point of the hook is "inset" from the point shank. Being able to use the wide gap hooks should help anglers overcome the fear of not having the point find some part of the fishes mouth, while still keeping it out of the gut. Personally, the small gaps on many circles had been the only thing keeping me from trying them in lures.


Uhhhhh yeah.. what he said! Im ready to fish!!!! :banghead


----------

